# 3DS Hack Released!



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jan 12, 2012)

After working day and night for this, I have finally found a way to hack the 3DS! Works 100%!!!


Spoiler


----------



## X_XSlashX_X (Jan 12, 2012)

About time I find a legit hack for it. I'm trying this method right now, thank you very much!


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jan 12, 2012)

X_XSlashX_X said:


> About time I find a legit hack for it. I'm trying this method right now, thank you very much!


You're Welcome!


----------



## Qtis (Jan 12, 2012)

Seems legit. Finally we can go through that annoying protection!


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jan 12, 2012)

Good News! I've got a new hack, this one is compatible with the Vita as well!


Spoiler










Working on WiiU and PS4 support as we speak!


----------



## coolness (Jan 12, 2012)

ahw man too bad that i already hacked my wii or else i would have tried this 
nice hack man!!!


----------



## Zaertix (Jan 12, 2012)

I like the hack I saw in this thread. (cwutididthur?)


----------



## frogboy (Jan 12, 2012)

This is perfect, all flashcart developers shall kneel before the almighty *NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii.*


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jan 12, 2012)

Zaertix said:


> I like the hack I saw in this thread. (*cwutididthur?*)


Yes.

New version coming soon, should work for every console not working yet. Anything after PS4/WiiU/X720 may not be compatible, but it's an easy update to add compatible.


----------



## frogboy (Jan 12, 2012)

I've found something that hacks your gaming console for the combine *AUTOMATICALLY! *


Spoiler


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jan 12, 2012)

frogboy said:


> I've found something that hacks your gaming console for the combine *AUTOMATICALLY! *
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Well I suppose, but the reliability could be low?
Anyway new update released:


Spoiler



May require a constant power source


----------



## frogboy (Jan 12, 2012)

I've fixed the reliability issues. This version should be much more stable.


Spoiler


----------



## Maav (Jan 12, 2012)

Download links are all pictures... Why?


----------



## Mindzpeed (Jan 12, 2012)

NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii said:


> After working day and night for this, I have finally found a way to hack the 3DS! Works 100%!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Nah I prefer Vulpes's method in http://gbatemp.net/topic/307018-awesome-3ds-hacking-theories/ ,
much more comfortable if you know what I mean


----------



## gokujr1000 (Jan 12, 2012)

The best method to hack your 3DS, with your new-found hacking tool, is to carefully slice it right down the middle of your 3DS. You should then get some Electric tape and tape it around the 3DS about 4-6 times, the more you tape it the more secure it becomes but it also has less battery life, you can then enjoy and download free 3DS games by placing them on your SD Card in a folder titled "Im a Dumbshit if I followed this guide".

This works 100% and will NOT brick your console.


----------



## frogboy (Jan 12, 2012)

Maav said:


> Download links are all pictures... Why?



GBAtemp.net
→ Other Discussions
→ *The Edge of the Forum*


----------



## Maav (Jan 12, 2012)

frogboy said:


> Maav said:
> 
> 
> > Download links are all pictures... Why?
> ...



Successful bait is successful.


----------



## frogboy (Jan 12, 2012)

Maav said:


> frogboy said:
> 
> 
> > Maav said:
> ...


Now now, there is no need to trollbait in this fine thread!


----------



## Maav (Jan 12, 2012)

Lemmie have some fun DDDDDD:


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 12, 2012)

I've purchased the source of @[member='NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii'] and updated it.

It should be able to hack everything from the 1st gen to the next gen and it will include a timemachine on your system to let you play your oldschool games in super emulation mode.



Spoiler


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jan 13, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> I've purchased the source of @[member='NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii'] and updated it.
> 
> It should be able to hack everything from the 1st gen to the next gen and it will include a timemachine on your system to let you play your oldschool games in super emulation mode.
> 
> ...


WHY would you do that?!



gokujr1000 said:


> The best method to hack your 3DS, with your new-found hacking tool, is to carefully slice it right down the middle of your 3DS. You should then get some Electric tape and tape it around the 3DS about 4-6 times, the more you tape it the more secure it becomes but it also has less battery life, you can then enjoy and download free 3DS games by placing them on your SD Card in a folder titled "Im a Dumbshit if I followed this guide".
> 
> This works 100% and will NOT brick your console.


If you are unsure how to use this, this is a great guide.
I can't believe the emulation and Homebrew potential I've created. Soon the 3DS shall be the current king of emulation+Homebrew. I hope someone follows this guide...


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 13, 2012)

OMG thanks, look at my newly hacked 3ds:



Spoiler


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jan 13, 2012)

s4mid4re said:


> OMG thanks, look at my newly hacked 3ds:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


You're welcome!
Also, nice 3DS you've got there, I love the colour...

Just wondering where the electrical tape is?


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Jan 13, 2012)

Maav said:


> Download links are all pictures... Why?


*facepalm*


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 13, 2012)

How original.


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Jan 13, 2012)

TOO FUNN Y


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jan 13, 2012)

soulx said:


> How original.


Yes, you should give it a try.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 13, 2012)

NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > How original.
> ...


Your name is pretty original, NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii.


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jan 13, 2012)

soulx said:


> NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii said:
> 
> 
> > soulx said:
> ...


Yes, also you should know that you and @[member='DinohScene'] are the first to type it right ever.
Most people give up after the SNES.

Also, can anyone test compatiability with iPods+iPhones, I just need to make sure...


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 13, 2012)

@[member='NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii'] 
I tend to shorten pretty much anyone's name, yours is already shortened enough for me ;D


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 13, 2012)

NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii said:
> ...


Copy+Paste.


----------



## Devin (Jan 13, 2012)

I see what I saw.


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jan 13, 2012)

soulx said:


> NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii said:
> 
> 
> > soulx said:
> ...


Damn it, I though someone really got it there...
Anyone testing with iPods+iPhones...


----------



## BrightNeko (Jan 13, 2012)

this was posted before way early into the 3DS's release -_- by me.


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jan 13, 2012)

So it works for you guys? Worked for me, I'll post pics:


Spoiler


----------



## haddad (Jan 13, 2012)

This is amazing! Gnna try it on my 3ds now


----------



## Jamstruth (Jan 13, 2012)

YOU GUYS ARE FOOLS!
This guy is a fraud. I have the only true way to hack every console.


Spoiler











This man just wants to brick your consoles!


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jan 13, 2012)

Jamstruth said:


> YOU GUYS ARE FOOLS!
> This guy is a fraud. I have the only true way to hack every console.
> 
> 
> ...


I at least let you 'hack' your console, as well as the destruction...


----------



## Coltonamore (Mar 28, 2012)

Wtf you are a so stuped thats no real way to hack a 3ds you dumb (bleep) you have to lurn a bunch of hacking codes and I mean computer codes and that stuff that's the real way you stupid dumb (bleep)


----------



## Coltonamore (Mar 28, 2012)

Jamstruth said:


> YOU GUYS ARE FOOLS!
> This guy is a fraud. I have the only true way to hack every console.
> 
> 
> ...


.                                                                                                                                                   I agree with you but. No offence but hammering a 3ds is not hacking it see post above


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 28, 2012)

cherryw17 is an idiot.
'nuff said.


----------

